# MADDIE HAS A SISTER !



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

After a long day on Sunday Maddies sister Zoey arived home. She got sick three times on my moms lap.poor baby. Maddie was very jealous at first . Well still is I can't hold Zoey without Maddie barking and my ears are ringing. 
We were very impressed with our Breeder. She had all the health testing done . On the mom and dad. The litter was not a planed litter something about a silent heat. So the fathers hip test was still in process although I talked to the vet and his xrays came out good. She had Zoeys mom spayed a few days ago because she felt the 20 puppys she produced was enough she is four and is a all white Havanese who has never had a all white Baby she stuck like glue to me with lots of kisses.I fell in love with her she was very healthy and for just being spayed had alot of energy. the father Is from Havanna and is two and a half. He was kept in a long coat and was very beautiful. 
I really want to thank everyone for all the knowledge I ave acquired during these last few months. Tom king for showing me what a wonderful job you do breeding and Heather for guiding me threw with the questions to ask. And everyone! I just love you all and I am so happy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoey is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! Good luck to you with her. She looks like a doll,and I'm sure your "other" little doll will adjust to her quickly!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Suzi! You lucky lady!! She is adorable!!! I came on the forum just now to see if there was word of your new baby. Looking forward to hearing of all your new adventures! and to seeing more photos, of course.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness she is adorable!!!!!! How cute! So glad that she is home.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Congratulations!! Zoey is absolutely gorgeous, and things don't look too bad with Maddie, she didn't seem too put out by her greedy little sister![only joking about the greedy, it is good to see she is eating so well].So how old is Zoey? She doesn't look much smaller than pretty little Maddie,they really are a beautiful couple. Please give Maddie lots of extra love and cuddles, I always worry about the first born feeling jealous, Dizzie still gets extra love even after 6 months! And of course Nellie is spoilt rotten.Have a very happy new year with your two lovely babies.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats Suzi, Zoey is gorgeous. One thing I might recommend is feeding your two separately. And spend lots of time hand feeding Zoey. Here's a good article. http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_FoodAggression.html Some dogs can cohabit with no problems around the food dish. But its best to work on resource guarding before it becomes a problem ,not only amongst themselves but with humans as well.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats! She is soooo cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Congrats Suzi, Zoey is gorgeous. One thing I might recommend is feeding your two separately. And spend lots of time hand feeding Zoey. Here's a good article. http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_FoodAggression.html Some dogs can cohabit with no problems around the food dish. But its best to work on resource guarding before it becomes a problem ,not only amongst themselves but with humans as well.


 Thank you for the article. It was good for me to read up on all that. Maddie is a bit jealous. although her body language did look a bit stiff while the puppy was eating she was really sweet they shared the meal and I only just read what you sent the two spent the day with a shared bowl. I am winging Zoey to Maddies puppy food. I tried two bowls in different places and the puppy keep wanting Maddies. I put her food in the create. And that seems to be working That little Zoey is a good eater! I think if I let her she would eat all of Maddies too!

.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Suzi, you don't want them sharing ,especially different kinds of food. You have no way of monitoring who is eating what. How much etc. And feeding separately avoids the guarding aspects. If a dog is worried about the other he or she will eat faster so the other doesn't get it, which can lead to stressful eating. Eating should be a stress free experience. Here' another article . http://www.dogsincanada.com/feeding-multiple-dogs


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Zoey is adorable and her coloring is so pretty! It looks like she and Maddie will be great friends in no time!


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness, she is so cute. That was a perfect Christmas present for you and Maddie.
Have fun, and keep us updated with lots of pictures.
Silvia and Oscar


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh I always have a weakness for the black and whites....Congrats. I do not feed in the same dish even so I have had a bit of trouble with resource guarding. Be carefful. What a fun and lovely Christmas present.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats Suzi, Zoey is just a gorgeous puppy, her markings are beautiful and I love her thick plush coat. She is a jam and it looks like she and Maddie will be good friends.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

She is so cute!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, Congratulations!!! How old is she!? 
get ready for the potty training ride again!! 
Have fun and take TONS of pictures of the sisters!!!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*TOO CUTE!*

Zoey is SOOOOOOOO adorable. Of course I am partial to black and whites, plus she looks so much like Chloe, our three year old puppy mill rescue we have had six months. Here is your head shot of Zoey and a head shot of Chloe -- both of them have a certain way of moving their eyes when they are laying down:


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Soooo cute!!! And I'm so jealous. I totally want another one so that Sammy has a playmate. I'm sure they will have such fun together.


----------



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulations, she is beautiful


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo said:


> Zoey is SOOOOOOOO adorable. Of course I am partial to black and whites, plus she looks so much like Chloe, our three year old puppy mill rescue we have had six months. Here is your head shot of Zoey and a head shot of Chloe -- both of them have a certain way of moving their eyes when they are laying down:


 I see what you mean and it looks like Chloe has a black stripe on his or her back too. What a sweetie. 
Maddie was so cute today she would take away any toy zoey would try to play with and jump on the chair Zoey would put her paws up and Maddie dropped the toy down and Zoey would run away with it and the whole game would start over. She got a bit rough a few times I had troubles knowing when to brake them apart it was not tell about One pm that they finally took a nap. I still can't pay a lot of attention to the puppy without Maddie barking good thing Bob can spend time with Zoey 
and Maddie is okay with that. They ate out of separate bowls for dinner and that worked out good.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats, she's a doll  Love the name


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats Suzi!! She is adorable.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Absolutely darling!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats!!! She is a doll baby  what a cutie!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Suzi said:


> I see what you mean and it looks like Chloe has a black stripe on his or her back too. What a sweetie.
> Maddie was so cute today she would take away any toy zoey would try to play with and jump on the chair Zoey would put her paws up and Maddie dropped the toy down and Zoey would run away with it and the whole game would start over. She got a bit rough a few times I had troubles knowing when to brake them apart it was not tell about One pm that they finally took a nap. I still can't pay a lot of attention to the puppy without Maddie barking good thing Bob can spend time with Zoey
> and Maddie is okay with that. They ate out of separate bowls for dinner and that worked out good.


ummmmm....Video please!!! congrats on your new girl.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Suzi, you are very brave to start this over so soon. I look at these adorable puppies and 
I even want another one! But I am going to get Sophie completely trained first. Zoey is adorable!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I know It is like having a two year old with a new born . Zoeys Breeder did a wonderful job training her She is crate trained and she sent me home with washable piddle pads that you get from hospital supply stores. The pads are about twice the size of the paper kind and you just wash them like a cloth dipper. She has not had a accident yet. I am still training Maddie so the rest is just two at a time She sleep all night both nights Maddie actually had to go out before she did. We still have some sibling rivalry going on but I would say it is 80% better already:cheer2:. Maddie finally let me hold her today with out barking I can't remember how old Sophie is? I think I wan't to have puppys around me for the rest of my life


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

oh sooo sweet.....i bet you are having fun with those cute little ones!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

awww she is soo cutee!! Congrats  I love her fluffy coat!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations. Zoey is adorable. My Shelby looked a lot like that when we got her.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's adorable.  I love her self assurance and her appetite. You're a lucky lady. I love that shock of hair just above her eyes. It looks a little like a lightening bolt. Sweet!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Did I already post this picture? I tried maddie in the salad bowl but she did not fit


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a little doll!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The two have been playing and sleeping I hope the play is not to ruff. I try to brake it up when I feel Zoey is getting enough. I can usually distract them. I seperated them a few times and Zoey got really mad and sad.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I still cant cut and paste. one more try :frusty:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

They are playing really fine together, it really doesn't seem that rough,Maddie is just trying to stamp her authority over Zoey whilst she can! because that little Zoey looks like a feisty piece !! Things are going to be just fine.Love the video.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You are right about Zoey she is a pistol. If she was a boy I would name her curious george.! Her breeder said she came out barking. I changed my mind at the last minute what puppy I wanted the other was the runt very sweet laid back but small. I thought Zoey would make a better match with playfull Maddie.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi - she is absolutely the cutest thing - they both are! You are going to have so much fun with them. The video didn't seem too rough to me. At least Maddie is still a puppy too so the size difference shouldn't be as concerning as if she was an adult Hav. Love the Zoey salad! Did this breeder have any boys?


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

She is adorable! The next best thing to being best friends with your daughter (my Maxi and Phoebe) is to being best friends with your sister!

Congratulations


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Suzi - she is absolutely the cutest thing - they both are! You are going to have so much fun with them. The video didn't seem too rough to me. At least Maddie is still a puppy too so the size difference shouldn't be as concerning as if she was an adult Hav. Love the Zoey salad! Did this breeder have any boys?


 Yes their are two boys left. I liked rudie billieshouseofhavanese all the puppys were very well taken care of. Go look at his baby picture!
Benji is also very cute. Kennawick wash short drive


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, you have your hands full now! So cute to see them playing together! I bet Maddie is so happy to have a sister!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think I must be tired I just posted these pictures in the wrong post Anyway Maddie has hidden chews all over the house. She was never interested in chewing.I probably spend over $20.00 on a variety of different kinds. Zoey found this pigs ear this morning and the two have been laying down sharing it for over a half hour now. I love that Zoey is finding the expensive chews and that Maddie is now interested in them. Maddie is about to loose her teeth and I hope it will help.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Linda I am practicing my cut and paste and am going to try to show you the two boys from Zoeys litterjavascript:void%20window.open('http://www.billieshouseofhavanese.com/actions/getImage.php?img=content/puppies/72_QhafaZ.jpg&bg=76b1e1',Math.floor(Math.random()*9999),'directories=no,height=250,width=400,location=no,resizeable=no,scrollbars=no,status=no,titlebar=no,toolbar-no'); I thought it would be a picture:frusty: Benji looks like he has more hair the pups were alot younger in the picture. Am I a brat or what? dangeling puppys in front of your eyes. It would be great to know Zoeys brother was in a good home.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, Suzi, I would say that you are indeed a major stinker!  I went and looked at them (online). They are cute, cute, cute! It is funny though - like you found out - you had chosen one from photos, but then chose another when you actually got there and saw them in person. That is what happened with Augie. I am thinking I have too much going on at the moment to seriously think of getting a puppy. They are extremely labor intensive in the beginning. Though I know, for Augie's sake, sooner would be better than later.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yes, Suzi, I would say that you are indeed a major stinker!  I went and looked at them (online). They are cute, cute, cute! It is funny though - like you found out - you had chosen one from photos, but then chose another when you actually got there and saw them in person. That is what happened with Augie. I am thinking I have too much going on at the moment to seriously think of getting a puppy. They are extremely labor intensive in the beginning. Though I know, for Augie's sake, sooner would be better than later.


When I went to see Kodi's litter I ended up leaving with a different puppy too. It wasn't based on looks, because Kodi and Jib are almost identical, looks-wise. But I had this almost instant connection with Kodi, even though I tried VERY hard to look at them objectively. Fortunately, my trainer friend AND the breeder put their seal of approval on the "puppy switch" I'm sure Jib is a wonderful dog too, but he's not my Kodi!:hug:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> When I went to see Kodi's litter I ended up leaving with a different puppy too. It wasn't based on looks, because Kodi and Jib are almost identical, looks-wise. But I had this almost instant connection with Kodi, even though I tried VERY hard to look at them objectively. Fortunately, my trainer friend AND the breeder put their seal of approval on the "puppy switch" I'm sure Jib is a wonderful dog too, but he's not my Kodi!:hug:


That 'instant connection' thing was what I felt with Augie too. Not only did he not look anything like the puppy I had initially been considering, he wasn't even the same sex!ound: I had wanted a little girl, and she was a black and white with very nice markings. But there was no 'connection' when I held her. Hard to explain. And after having Augie, I would like another boy. In my opinion, he is absolutely perfect. But when it is time to select, I will be open to either sex because I now know it is really hard to pre-judge until you meet them.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope you guys don't get sick of me. I took Zoey in for her second set of shots today. She was a bit out of it when we got home she was shivering and had a wet mouth. Maddie has been mothering her and being very calm unlike the playful two this morning . Maddie sniffed her a bunch I think she could smell the vaccination. It in a way is kinda sad Maddie has matured a bunch in the last few days.
PS Zoey is sleeping and seems okay. Maddie and I are watching her very closely.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I hate it when they have to have their vaccinations, but at least they don't know what is coming and as we all know it is for their own good, and I worry if they don't have a reaction to it in case it hasn't taken properly, and I worry if they do because obviously I don't like seeing them under the weather.
When we went to choose Nellie, she just stood out to me, she was so loving and cuddly, each time I put her down to have a look at one of the others,[and there were alot to choose from as there were two litters at one time and we didn't mind whether we had a boy or girl] she would come up wriggling her chubby butt and waggerling her tail!! The breeder was very honest with us and said, that show wise she was not the best in the bunch and that she had a tummy hernia [which is no problem and will be sorted out when she is spayed] but it was love at first sight.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Nellie would get my vote in a show she is beautiful !


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi, how is Zoey doing today?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Suzi, how is Zoey doing today?


 She is great thank you for asking. I'm worried about the two of them the way they play. The Vet said her right back leg joint is a bit soft but that is normal I guess. Maddie and her play very hard I don't want her legs to get hurt. I have a feeling that Zoeys sharp teeth don't feel so hot to Maddie . So far only one yelp today. Maddie does not let her have any toys it turns into a i'll grab it from you and run
I asked Bob if he would take Maddie with him for a few hours so I can have alone time and play with Zoey That would be good. But yet to happen.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

When we first got Nellie I would take Dizzie out for his walk and give him extra exercise and training, so that when we got home he would be a little calmer and then I would have my quality time with Nellie.It was like a balancing act! Oh thanks for your kind words about Nellie.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoey is learning fast from her athletic sister she claimed up and down the stairs ! and she jumps on to the big chair! That is scary because the down is to high. I don't even like Maddie jumping down it . Are you sure I have to wait a whole year to start agility


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like Zoey's going to be fearless like her big sister!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> That 'instant connection' thing was what I felt with Augie too. Not only did he not look anything like the puppy I had initially been considering, he wasn't even the same sex!ound: I had wanted a little girl, and she was a black and white with very nice markings. But there was no 'connection' when I held her. Hard to explain. And after having Augie, I would like another boy. In my opinion, he is absolutely perfect. But when it is time to select, I will be open to either sex because I now know it is really hard to pre-judge until you meet them.


I agree completely. If the RIGHT black and tan girl with eyebrows comes along at the right time, I'd be delighted. But if not, I'll pick based on the puppy's personality and that "connection" first, and be happy with whatever sex and color I get.<g> (although I DO think I'll try to live by my rule for horses... it's as easy to fall in love with a a dark horse as a white one... Keeping Kodi clean is ENOUGH work!!!!!<g>)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I hope you guys don't get sick of me. I took Zoey in for her second set of shots today. She was a bit out of it when we got home she was shivering and had a wet mouth. Maddie has been mothering her and being very calm unlike the playful two this morning . Maddie sniffed her a bunch I think she could smell the vaccination. It in a way is kinda sad Maddie has matured a bunch in the last few days.
> PS Zoey is sleeping and seems okay. Maddie and I are watching her very closely.


I would make SURE you tell the vet about this reaction. Try to space her boosters out so that you give each one at least 2 weeks apart from the others. We also pre-medicate Kodi with Benadryl. Many Havs are vaccine sensitive, and if she's already showing signs in that direction you want to be very, very careful.

Kodi has NOT shown signs of having any trouble, but because my vet is very careful about vaccine reactions and knows this is a problem in the breed, this is the protocol we decided on. Kodi will also have titers drawn from this point forward for everything other than Rabies, which, where I live, must be given every 3 years by law. That way, he will have as little exposure to vaccines as possible.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Karen that is a good idea I had forgotten about the Benadryl. With Maddie the vet told us to get some just in case. She forgot with Zoey. I will call and find out how much to give her for the 3rd set of shots.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Another great video. LIttle Maddie plays so well with Zoey, you are lucky!


----------

